# Nance and babies



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Here's an update on Nance and the survivors from her latest litter. The little one with the red eyes was the only survivor of the ones who had the problem with their rear ends. She's doing well enough, but she's obviously stunted. She's a little cutie, though!


----------



## PeachnZelda (Feb 23, 2012)

They're very beautiful, what colour are they?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Blue tricolor and blue splashed; probably c^h c or c^h c^e.


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

so pretty :love1


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Those tails...... fabulous!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

very pretty


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

And thanks again.

You should bear in mind that the tails on these young does are indeed very nice inproportion to the rest of them, but they are not the overall size of your typical English show mousie. My stock has some show stock mixed in with whatever I was able to find in shops, and while some of them kind of look typey, they are all on a smaller scale...if you saw them in person you might not be as impressed.

It doesn't matter greatly to me, as I don't show my mousies, though I do like them large, as that seems to come along with better health overall. The tail especially is, to me, an indicator of the overall quality of general health and vigor. A tail that shows a good and clearly visible texture, the sort of cross hatching one can see...on a really small mousie that is nearly invisible.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Having great type but a smaller mouse is DEFINITELY better than terrible type on a larger mouse. The type you've bred them to is impressive, even if they're miniature pygmy mice, and we can tell when you hold them that they're not (unless you're also a miniature pygmy).


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Laigaie said:


> Having great type but a smaller mouse is DEFINITELY better than terrible type on a larger mouse. The type you've bred them to is impressive, even if they're miniature pygmy mice, and we can tell when you hold them that they're not (unless you're also a miniature pygmy).


LOL, I am anything but a pygmy, as I am reminded every time I have to shop for footwear. It's hard to find anything pretty in size 10. And to make matters worse, a mousie held in my hand is dwarfed by hands that often won't fit in women's leather gloves. I usually get a men's medium. I have always joked that I have a man's arms...what he's doing without his arms is a source for head scratching!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh, hey! I'm also a size 10 in shoes! And you're absolutely right about how awful it is trying to find nice shoes. It doesn't help that I'm picky and hate shopping enough already. :lol: You are not alone; we are just strong farm women, or that's what my mother tells me. :roll:


----------

